
ETH is getting back to its rightful value - jjuuaann
https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/ethereum/usd#panel
======
jjuuaann
For those who are curious about what Ethereum is trying to bring to the table
of finance: [https://ethereum.org/en/](https://ethereum.org/en/)

